
The Libertarian Case for Rejecting Meat Consumption - pseudolus
https://quillette.com/2020/01/27/the-libertarian-case-for-rejecting-meat-consumption/
======
missingrib
I think that the case for libertarianism is becoming a bit more well respected
in the philosophic community, although it is still a minority view. Certain
major tenants of libertarianism are widely accepted (philosophical anarchism
comes to mind) even if the position on the whole is rejected. The philosopher
mentioned in this article (Michael Huemer), wrote a great book called The
Problem of Political Authority which lays out a very good argument against the
state in the first half and attempts to defend anarcho-capitalism in the
second half.

While I don't think the second half of the book really succeeds in what it's
trying to do, the arguments are well laid out and it's a good read regardless.

~~~
dlivingston
A bit of an aside, but I took a number of philosophy courses as an
undergraduate (ended up minoring in it). While my professors stayed away from
stating their own opinions on politics or religion - their teaching was
effectively the Socratic method of "asking questions to separate the wheat
from the chaff" \- one notable exception to this was libertarianism.

Libertarianism, for whatever reason, was subtly mocked in at least one class
that I took, for things such as this:
[https://www.businessinsider.com/libertarian-peter-thiel-
utop...](https://www.businessinsider.com/libertarian-peter-thiel-utopia-
seasteading-institute-2018-3)

~~~
missingrib
Libertarianism is normally mocked because of actual libertarians. But yes it
is not very popular in academia. I'd still say it's more popular among
philosophers than in the rest of the humanities.

